# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Về bắc ninh thăm cội nguồn vương triều lý, lễ đền bà chúa, thăm chùa cổ bút tháp.

## dulichminhtam

*Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh - Đền Đô - Đền Bà Chúa Kho - Chùa Bút Tháp - Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh*06h30 Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Minh Tâm đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh.
7h30: đến Đền Đô “Lý Bát Đế” là nơi thờ 8 vị vua Nhà Lý. Dâng hương tưởng niệm 8 vị vua Nhà Lý, tham quan và chụp hình thủy đình, điện chính, thượng điện... và nghe giới thiệu lịch sử Triều Lý  – Việt Nam (1010 - 1225).
9h:00 Thăm, viếng Chùa Tiêu Sơn Tự - Nơi Lý Công Uẩn sinh sống lúc tuổi thơ, Nơi lưu giữ nhục thân của Thiền Sư Thích Như Trí.
10h:00 Tiếp tục đi đền Bà Chúa Kho tại Thành Phố Bắc Ninh, cầu tài lộc tại Đền Bà Chúa Kho. 
11:30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
14:00: Xe đưa Quý khách đến Chùa Bút Tháp, tượng phật bà Nghìn mắt nghìn tay bản gốc tại Việt Nam. Sau đó, Đoàn lên xe quay trở về Hà Nội/ Bắc Ninh. Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Chia tay Quý khách.Kết thúc chương trình lúc 18h.

*Giá trọn gói cho 1 khách: 375.000 VNĐ 
(áp dụng cho đoàn trên 15 khách)*

Bao gồm: Xe du lịch chất lượng cao đưa đón suốt hành trình.
Hướng dẫn viên hiểu biết sâu sắc về nền văn hóa Kinh Bắc.
Ăn trưa mức 120.000 đồng/ khách.
Nước uống, vé thắng cảnh, bảo hiểm du lịch, quà tặng……

*Chi tiết xin liên hệ Mr Tâm – 098.38.38.045*

----------

